# Well that was unexpected



## ArtistChibi (Mar 29, 2021)

So this happened last night without us knowing about it. And they were just fine with each other.




They're sneaky little stinker butts. Now we gotta get REAL creative.


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2021)

He's not neutered right, but she is spayed? Is he pestering her with excessive humping? I don't know. They're looking pretty chill and happy with each other.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 29, 2021)

JBun said:


> He's not neutered right, but she is spayed? Is he pestering her with excessive humping? I don't know. They're looking pretty chill and happy with each other.


This is after she kept pestering him with constant "groom me. Play with me. Pay attention to me."
He's not fixed, she is, but they chose my bed, of all places, as their non-territorial playground. Of course they had a literal peeing contest on me, mind you, then began playing and waking us up. We couldn't be mad. It was too cute. But if we can get them to bond like this after he's fixed, it'll make transition easier. But I won't hold my breath. Because I know it's going to take a while.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 29, 2021)

It's actually not cute at all it can be dangerous because it can cause fight between them and they can damage each other seriously, and bonding them after that will be very difficult. 
What age they both are and she is neutered and he isn't? 
I don't remember your situation honestly so would be handy if you can state in your thread, also title is too general and I would suggest improving it so members can have idea what is it about


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 29, 2021)

zuppa said:


> It's actually not cute at all it can be dangerous because it can cause fight between them and they can damage each other seriously, and bonding them after that will be very difficult.
> What age they both are and she is neutered and he isn't?
> I don't remember your situation honestly so would be handy if you can state in your thread, also title is too general and I would suggest improving it so members can have idea what is it about




She's assumed 6 months, but she may actually be younger. And my title was a generalized statement, not a question about anything. I am fully aware of the issues and we're already taking steps to prevent it from happening again. There was no need for your comment. I'm not having another sleepless night like that again. Not with my job on the line.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 29, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> She's assumed 6 months, but she may actually be younger. And my title was a generalized statement, not a question about anything. I am fully aware of the issues and we're already taking steps to prevent it from happening again. There was no need for your comment. I'm not having another sleepless night like that again. Not with my job on the line.


Sorry I didn't mean to cause your sleepless night, apologize


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 29, 2021)

zuppa said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to cause your sleepless night, apologize


 You didn't. They did. The last line on my main post is "now we gotta get REAL creative", hinting we're not letting it happen again.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 1, 2021)

Update:

We got creative and it worked.






Xiao Wu giving me the stink eye for it.


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 2, 2021)

That is creative! Well done!


----------



## SirLawrence (Apr 2, 2021)

You're in TROUBLE!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 8, 2021)

Sadly, I cannot afford the $410 cost to neuter Tu Shen. So I gotta see if the local shelter can help, or if that program is for dogs/cats only.


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 8, 2021)

Contact all the rabbits neutering vets in your area and get quotes, someone will probably have a lower rate... This one may be a long shot, but I think there's a veterinary school in Lexington (I could be wrong), that may be willing to do a neuter as part of a teaching example for students to observe being done by an experienced veterinarian. Good luck!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm going to, after work. Or on my lunch. We already tried the humane society, but they don't have a program for rabbits.  I'm going to keep trying or save up and reschedule with the trusted savvy vet.


----------



## Freedom (Apr 9, 2021)

Your only 2.5 hours from university of tn at Knoxville. They have an amazing teaching veterinary program. Maybe try them.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 9, 2021)

Freedom said:


> Your only 2.5 hours from university of tn at Knoxville. They have an amazing teaching veterinary program. Maybe try them.


2.5hrs + an additional 700 hours away. I don't really have a car and I work during opening hours.  But we'll keep looking around here, in Kentucky, or save up until we can do it.


----------



## Pamela a (Apr 9, 2021)

What state is costing you that much to get your rabbit fixed? It was only two hundred here at my exotic vet in texas.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 9, 2021)

Kentucky.


----------



## katlupe (May 6, 2021)

I paid $150. here in NY and I thought that was a lot.


----------



## overhear (May 7, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I paid $150. here in NY and I thought that was a lot.



What vet did you use, @katlupe ? Every place I've looked is a fortune.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 7, 2021)

We’re in NY too, and our vet will neuter for $110. They won’t spay rabbits though.


----------



## overhear (May 7, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> We’re in NY too, and our vet will neuter for $110. They won’t spay rabbits though.


Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just have to get used to having a wild teenager.


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 7, 2021)

overhear said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just have to get used to having a wild teenager.


Same.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (May 8, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Sadly, I cannot afford the $410 cost to neuter Tu Shen. So I gotta see if the local shelter can help, or if that program is for dogs/cats only.


Wow!! My Min Pin (Dog) didn't cost that much, here in Utah and she was spade.
My my bunny was already done when I got her. (A rescue bunny)


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 8, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Wow!! My Min Pin (Dog) didn't cost that much, here in Utah and she was spade.
> My my bunny was already done when I got her. (A rescue bunny)


Xiao Wu was spayed when we got her. But that's only because the shelter spays and neuters all surrenders and strays. I'm trying to save up the money to get Shen neutered. Called all the vets that are rabbit savvy, the cost is still too high.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (May 9, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Xiao Wu was spayed when we got her. But that's only because the shelter spays and neuters all surrenders and strays. I'm trying to save up the money to get Shen neutered. Called all the vets that are rabbit savvy, the cost is still too high.


Sometimes I wonder if it really cost that much for pet care. Is there a Veterarian School near you? May be have your bunny neutered by a student? I do hope you can find some financial help.


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 9, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it really cost that much for pet care. Is there a Veterarian School near you? May be have your bunny neutered by a student? I do hope you can find some financial help.


None that offer that kind of service. We have a diagnostic lab here, but the closest vet school for other things is many miles out of town. :/


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 10, 2021)

We quickly learn that our pets will cost money. Yes, it's extremely beneficial to adopt from a rescue or shelter where the knowledgeable network of DVMs already sp/euter their surrendered buns and collaborate with rescues. Rescues collaborate to get their intakes fixed.

OTOH, we've taken in strays and several from places I don't even want to mention -- and we had to pay the cost for our expert DVMs to do surgical procedures. I hear the costs can vary greatly depending on where you live. It is super sad that not all DVMs choose to take the extra courses needed to be versed or skilled in rabbit care and procedures. 

I hope you can keep saving. We go through thousands of dollars each year. When the street babies were born to the two abandoned females in 2006, I think each spay cost around 250-$300. The girl retrieved from the old-tech farm couple in 2015, living in a filthy wooden hutch with her brother, cost us $372 for spay surgery.


----------

